# The making of a sorority in a 25 gallon cube tank



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

First let me say im new to this forum, just found it a few days ago. Its been a huge help for finding info on starting a Betta sorority. I have been planning this sorority for about three months now and i'm really excited. I have kept fish off and on for years, but this will be my first real attempt to keep multiple females together.. 
My tank is a craigslist find... It's not the ideal shape (as I have come to learn from reading here the last few days), but I will have to make it work. It is a 25 gallon cube. 
Anyone who would like to follow along is welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

The first pic is obviously of the whole tank, stand, and canopy. My hubby built the canopy and I painted it.
The second pic is of the front side of the tank, third pic is of the left side, and last pic is of the right side..


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

I know the scape is too sparse right now, but my plants are growing in and the tank is in the middle of cycling.. The creeping Jenny (then plant growing on the sides and back) grows really fast and it should have filled in a good bit by the time I put the girls in. It will grow around 14-16 inches tall.
My family and I collected the driftwood from a local lake, I boiled it for hours to get it ready to add to the tank! I have attached Java Fern on the middle and upper branches and it will create a kind of _wall_ or underwater _tree_ ?? Maybe..:shock:
Anyway it will really break up the line of sight when it grows in, but unfortunately the Java Fern is a slow grower. 
I also have some Golden Pothos in the front that grows fairly fast. 
Im running two CFL bulbs 6500K 23 watts each for grow lights and my substrate is Petco black sand and a little bit of old eco complete.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Im trying to be patient, my tank is still cycling.. Im using fish food to do the fishless cycle. My tank has had .25 of nitrite for about 8 or 9 days now. No ammonia so at least im on the downhill side of the cycle. 
I guess I should be glad its taking so long really, it gives my plants time to fill in more.
I do already have my girls! They are all in quarantine and doing awesome, I have six girls right now, three from Petco and three from Petsmart. They had some issues when I got them, and I had to treat each with Methylene Blue for three days. They have since been on a good diet of live, frozen, and good quality Betta pellets. Now they are super healthy, active and there colors are vivid. I'll post pics of them soon.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I love, love, love your tank! It is gorgeous! I want to start a sorority soon and will be following your journal. I wish you all the best and can't wait to see how your girls get along.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> I love, love, love your tank! It is gorgeous! I want to start a sorority soon and will be following your journal. I wish you all the best and can't wait to see how your girls get along.


Thanks Tabbie! Im glad to have you along! When in the future do you hope to start your sorority?


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

It will probably be awhile. I have the tank I want to use for the sorority, but it is currently occupied. That doesn't stop me from daydreaming and planning for a sorority, though!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

My tank is has finally finished cycling!!!:welldone:
I still can't put my Betta girls in yet, because I wont be home tomorrow to watch them. Im hoping to put them in on Monday! That way I can put them in early and spend the day watching them to make sure nobody's a terroir and gets too rowdy.
I have to make a trip to Petsmart before then and pick up another plant or two to help fill the tank in a little more.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Well here are my girls, they are all in 1/2 gallon bowls till they go in the tank next week. The pictures don't do them justice ;-)
Especially the little cambodian girl, Dot. The picture of her definitely does not do her justice! she has blood red fins, with light blue rays and red dots or "freckles" on her face and head.:-D
I haven't picked out names for them yet (except Dot) so I just kinda labeled them what they are to make it easier.
The one labeled first blue is the first Betta I got.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Your tank is so pretty! I absolutely love the driftwood in there! It would look great with moss or just anubias plants all over it. The girls are so pretty...Dot is such a cutie!!!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Viva said:


> Your tank is so pretty! I absolutely love the driftwood in there! It would look great with moss or just anubias plants all over it. The girls are so pretty...Dot is such a cutie!!!


Thanks Viva! I actually wanted to get Java Moss for the driftwood, but I couldn't find it around here locally. I got some type of Java Fern instead, I need to look up the specific kind it is, but it has ruffled edges.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Java fern would be great too, mine grows like mad on the driftwood in my 10 gallon. To be honest I have had bad luck with java moss, it pretty much all died for some reason. But now I see it is starting to grow back VERY slowly from like 2 small strands to now a whopping 10 maybe? haha


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Viva said:


> Java fern would be great too, mine grows like mad on the driftwood in my 10 gallon. To be honest I have had bad luck with java moss, it pretty much all died for some reason. But now I see it is starting to grow back VERY slowly from like 2 small strands to now a whopping 10 maybe? haha


Well that makes me feel better about not finding the Java Moss lol! I think the Fern will work better for the Betta's anyway. It will grow much bigger and break up the line of sight in the tank.
I went to Petco and Petsmart yesterday, neither had anymore of the ruffly leafed Java fern I already have in the tank, I was wanting to add couple more large ones to fill in the tank more before I add the girls, but Im just going to add in some more driftwood instead till I find what im looking for or until what I already have grows in.
If I have time to get the tank cleaned out this afternoon, I should be able to add the girls tomorrow!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful girls and I love your tank! I hope all goes well with the introduction of the girls!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Beautiful girls and I love your tank! I hope all goes well with the introduction of the girls!


Thank you BettaLover!
I did my 50% water change today and added more driftwood for extra hiding spots. I think all is ready and I can introduce them tomorrow morning!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

As soon as I finish all my housework this morning (so I won't have anything to do but watch them) :shock: I will be adding my Betta girls!!
Im nervous and excited!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

The girls are all in ziplock bags floating in the tank side by side. There is A LOT of flaring. Im really nervous now, these girls have been side by side for over a month now with no flaring! Why are they suddenly so angry!?!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

It's probably the stress of the change is causing them to react. I've never done a sorority, but that is my best guess. Just because there wasn't flaring before doesn't mean they wont have to work out the pecking order once they are all together either.
I love that wood, the spindly/branching pieces are so neat looking. I wish I had gotten some like that! I love the underwater tree look, so I would definitely vote yes if you could get some type of moss or similar for the other branches! 
Has your tank started to grow in yet? I definitely think you should have more cover in there. There seem to be a lot of bare spot, and not many secure hiding areas which could create trouble.
Your girls are very cute. I hope the intros don't stress you out too much and go smoothly!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Quinn said:


> It's probably the stress of the change is causing them to react. I've never done a sorority, but that is my best guess. Just because there wasn't flaring before doesn't mean they wont have to work out the pecking order once they are all together either.
> I love that wood, the spindly/branching pieces are so neat looking. I wish I had gotten some like that! I love the underwater tree look, so I would definitely vote yes if you could get some type of moss or similar for the other branches!
> Has your tank started to grow in yet? I definitely think you should have more cover in there. There seem to be a lot of bare spot, and not many secure hiding areas which could create trouble.
> Your girls are very cute. I hope the intros don't stress you out too much and go smoothly!


Thanks Quinn, Yea I know you're right the girls are just gonna have to work out a pecking order, its just kinda freaking me out.. There still acclimating in there bags, im going to start adding tank water a little bit at the time and introduce them in an hour or so. 
The tank has grown in a fair amount and I added more driftwood for just until it really grows thick for temporary cover. I will post some pics later.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is a pic of the girls right now. None have any stress stripes so that's good, my biggest blue girl is doing the most flaring so she will go in last.. All six girls are there, but two are kinda hard to see.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

I would have liked to see some floating logs or caves for them to hide in. You may quickly wish you had some floating plants at the surface, too. My girls chased each other a lot at the beginning and took advantage of anything they could dart in and hide.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Well everything went great this morning, I added the girls and like I had thought the big blue girl was the most aggressive. I let her out last and up till then the other girls showed very little aggression, no more than just flaring. When I let big blue out, she was a terror, she chased and then started tearing fins and causing major stress strips. She went after the other girls even though they didn't want to fight back, so I took her out and she will not be put back in. All five of my other girls are happy and showing no aggression, well maybe some dirty looks and a bit of flaring. 
For the most part no damage was done, big blue took a bite out of three girls back fins, but nothing to major. I think she would of caused major damage if left in there though, because she did this in a matter of minutes. For now it seems like little blue and little green are on the high end of the hierarchy and Dot and red girl are low. I just looked at my tank and no one has stress stripes and every ones color looks good. Tonight they will eat chopped earthworm (if hubby will chop it...
As for big blue, I'm hoping my son will take her in. He has a 10 gallon Daino tank and she would make a nice addition. If not, she will have a 1 gallon to her self for the time being. 
I couldn't get good pics of my girls, but I will share some bad ones lol.

Oh and I also have three orange Playties in the tank, they are good "dither fish" and also do a decent job at eating algea.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Your girls are so gorgeous! As Quinn said, 1 or 2 floating logs and some floating plants would be great in there to help diffuse any aggression towards the surface of the water where bettas like to hang out most often. Your tank looks awesome otherwise, the plants will eventually fill in and it will look even more amazing!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Viva said:


> Your girls are so gorgeous! As Quinn said, 1 or 2 floating logs and some floating plants would be great in there to help diffuse any aggression towards the surface of the water where bettas like to hang out most often. Your tank looks awesome otherwise, the plants will eventually fill in and it will look even more amazing!


Thanks Viva, I added some floating plants and will try to post some pics soon, the girls have been in the tank for five days now and all is well so far. I made a mistake last night though, I decided to add a shrimp pellet and broke it into three pieces, well they all got really angry over it and of course each wanted it for them self. Three of the girls, big red, big green and little green ended up flaring and tail slapping one another. Several girls ended up with nipped fins! I won't do that again. There all back to normal today.:shock:


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha glad to hear they're all okay after the brief "food fight". Once they establish a pecking order they probably won't fight as much. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Janan said:


> I would have liked to see some floating logs or caves for them to hide in. You may quickly wish you had some floating plants at the surface, too. My girls chased each other a lot at the beginning and took advantage of anything they could dart in and hide.


Hi Janan,
I added some floating plants to the tank, these are actually clippings from one of my potted plants, it roots in water and I think it will do okay floating on the top of the water. I'll have to keep an eye on it though to make sure it doesn't start to die off. So far it's looking good and is already forming new water roots.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

It looks great! Your tank is filling in nicely. My tank is taller, like yours is, so you will be glad you have some cover at the top.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Janan said:


> It looks great! Your tank is filling in nicely. My tank is taller, like yours is, so you will be glad you have some cover at the top.


Yea the girls are really enjoying swimming under the plants and i'm hoping it will look really cool when the roots start filling in and hanging down.
Do you have a tank journal? I can't find many (or any really) threads or journals using tall tanks like mine that house a Betta sorority.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oooo, pretty! 

Subscribed =) 

I love sororities!


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a thread called "Janan's first sorority. I haven't updated it lately, so I'll try to get some pictures and update the thread. I started with 7 females and gave one (Pretty Bird) to a friend. She was constantly stressed and I was afraid she would get sick. The other one I named Trouble. She stalked Queen Bee and was relentless, so she went to California and is the proud mama to the beautiful fry in the Blue Marble PKHM thread.

I added some cories to the tank and have some happy fish. They have all settled in with each other and get along fine. I want to add a couple more females, but I hesitate to disturb the peace.

Good luck with yours. You've got a beautiful tank set up.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

how's everything going?


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

PetMania said:


> how's everything going?


Hi PetMania, everything is going really well so far, the girls have been together for 6 days today. I can clearly see that my little blue girl is the alpha and Dot is somewhere at the end. The only problem I have had with aggression so far (other than big blue which had to be removed with in the first few minutes of adding her) is when I broke a shrimp pellet up and put it in the tank. They got really aggravated with one another for each was trying to claim it and there ended up being some nipped fins. I won't ever do that again. 
I just added some floating plants yesterday and they all seem to be fascinated with it. I think they all seem to want to claim it as their territory! Im going to have to really watch this and make sure it doesn't turn into aggression. If it does I may have to remove the mass of floating plants.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I suggest putting food in multiple places. This reduces the aggression a bit =) 

I'm starting a sorority as well, so I am checking in on all of the journals. Good luck on yours! Remember, more girls is better. Overstocking rather than understocking. I follow the rule: 1 female per gallon


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

PetMania said:


> I suggest putting food in multiple places. This reduces the aggression a bit =)
> 
> I'm starting a sorority as well, so I am checking in on all of the journals. Good luck on yours! Remember, more girls is better. Overstocking rather than understocking. I follow the rule: 1 female per gallon


Yea I wont make that mistake again! There is no aggression at all when I feed frozen, live, or pellet food. It was just the fact that the shrimp pellet takes so long to be ate that it turned into a real food fight...
It is so exciting starting a sorority! Good luck with yours as well!
I do plan to add a few more girls unless the girls I already have won't let me. I kinda think that it won't be a big deal to them as they are all young and when I get more girls they will be young as well. Fingers crossed anyway...


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, you should add more soon if you do plan on having more, so you don't disrupt the pecking order. Young females = good!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

I wanted to give an updated this morning, yesterday was a full 7 day week since I added my girls. Things are good right now, I did have to seperate my big green girl for about 48hrs due to the fact that I had a shrimp die in the tank and it turned into a major food fight and she got the most damage done. My girls are a peaceful bunch except when it comes to food that takes a while to be eaten (like a shrimp pellet or skeleton of a ghost shrimp). I separated her cause I wanted to feed her some extra live food and get some stress coat in with her. I also wanted to make sure she didn't get any more nips till there was some healing. In just 48hrs her fins healed a lot. It's amazing what a few large meals of mosquito larva and super clean water will do. Her top fin still has a large chunk missing and I bet it will take a week or more for it to fully heal, but shes back in the sorority and I see no aggression amongst them now that the shrimp has been removed.
On a side note, I went to Petco and Petsmart yesterday, there selection of female Betta's was sad. The ones they had were faded and drab in color so I didn't get any new girls for the sorority.. I did however get a baby Betta! The poor little thing was barely hanging on to life, completely starved and sunk in. I don't know if it's a boy or a girl, but I will post some pics of him/her soon. If it does turn out to be a girl I hope to add her to the sorority tank one day when she is older, if the others would accept her that is. If not she/he will have a spot in mine or my daughters room with his/her own small tank.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Here she is! You can't see it in the pics, but she has red lipstick on lol.. so cute!
For now she is in a specimen container floating inside the sorority tank, that way I can easily change the water everyday and it will stay heated.
The last pic is one I just took of her, she has ate several meals of baby live mosquito larvae and is in clean, heated water. She looks better already huh?


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Update time! 
Sorry the pics aren't very clear, it's really hard to get good pictures while the fish are zooming around. My rainbow of Betta girls are doing great. There hasn't been any noticed aggression since their last food fight. The new baby Betta I got a few days ago is also doing good. He is in the specimen container floating in the tank. I think its a male, I need to figure out a name for him.
The girls have been in the tank together for 12 days now.:welldone:


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is baby Betta boy, I think I have had him four days now.:-D
As you can see in the last pic he looks very similar to Dot, except she has freckles and he has lipstick.:shock:


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

11-23-2013
Here is a sad update, my baby Betta Tot died this morning. I dont know what happened, he was doing great and grew a lot over the last 12 days I had him, he had live and frozen food every day, I never could get him to eat pellets. I kept his water so clean... He ate last night, but I did notice he wasn't as aggressive as he usually is at feeding time. I dont know what happened, but i'm not going to be getting another baby Betta from Petco.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.

Sometimes babies just die on us. I think it is due to the stress they endured during their time at PetCo.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Sometimes babies just die on us. I think it is due to the stress they endured during their time at PetCo.


Thanks PetMania, yeah he was a pitiful little thing when I got him, he was looking so much better, but something still went wrong.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think it was anything you did. It was just a freak thing, you know?


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

11-26-2013
Well my last update was sad, so its time for a better one. I got a new VT girl, she is not spectacularly colored, but its so hard to find any females at my LFS, she has some green and blue colors on her. I will get some pics soon, I have her in the tank inside a specimen container till her quarantine time is over. I was actually going to take her back to the LFS because of the amount of aggression she was showing, it was like Big Blue (my biggest blue girl that had to be removed) when I tried to put her in the sorority and she tried to kill every other girl. But I was talking to Lilnugrim and she was suggesting that I float both the girls longer and get them use to the others for a couple weeks before I introduce them. So I decided i'm going to give it a try. I still have Big Blue, she has been in a one gallon tank for the past three weeks. Now her and new girl are floating in the tank, new girl in the specimen container because she has to be quarantined and Big Blue in a breeders trap. One thing I noticed about Big Blue is she has a much bigger gill flare than any other girls in the tank. She flares at every girl that swims by, so I still have serious doubts that even with two weeks of getting use to the girls she will be able to become a member of this sorority... She has an egg spot so she must be a female right?? She also has the same fins, shape and length as the rest of the girls, just a bigger gill flare.
I also got a big Wisteria plant that I'm really liking. It has made me want to do a rescape, so right before I let the girls out, I figure it would be a good time for that.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

*The specimen container and breeding trap were taking up to much room in the tank so I put the girls in cups for now..*







*My Creeping Jenny is looking great! Even though i'm dealing with staghorn algae..*







*And i'm pretty sure this Platy is going to have babies :shock:*


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Big blue and new girl have been in the tank, in there cups for two full days now, today is day three and the're not flaring at the passersby anymore. Im hoping thats a good sign!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

12-7-12
I finally let the two girls out and the new girl fit in very well with everyone, but Big Blue acted just as she did the last time I tried to add her, in a short time she had torn most of the girls fins and nipped scales off. She is just to aggressive for sorority life, so she went back to her own 1 gallon tank..


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh and I forgot to update my about my pregnant Playte, she had her babies, but I didn't separate her out in time and only managed to save two of the little babies. They both are black and orange, wish I could take a pic but my camera is crap and it wont take detailed pics.


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

12-7-12
Time for some new pictures! Sorry in advance, the pics are blurry, but my camera is crap.
*Here is the front view of my tank now.







Right side view







Left side view-The plants are really starting to grow in







Fishes







Little Blue playing in the bushes







Little Green's looking for something







Pretty Big Red








*


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay well it's been two months since I added my females to my tank and several weeks since I updated so its past time for an update huh?!
First off I took all three of my Platy's back to the fish store a few weeks ago, they were messy fish and ate so much! Glad I did it.
That left me with six female Bettas and three little Oto's
I have since found two more female Bettas, both Crown tails! All my girls seem to be doing great, they did fight when I added the two new girls in, but it was minor since they had been quarantined in the tank for about two weeks. They still have some nipped fins, but they're all healing fast.
I still have plenty of room in my tank to add a few more females as I find ones I like.:-D
Also my plants are growing fast now and the tank is really filling in.

*First three pics are of my new crown tail my daughter named Lily.*






















*Next is my new girl Ruby, which my daugher also named.








All the girls hoping its feeding time.








Just pics of my plants and how the tank looks from my desk.





















*


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

I am jealous of your driftwood! :lol: Your tank is stunning! Keep updating us on the plant growth! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

RainbowhLizzie said:


> I am jealous of your driftwood! :lol: Your tank is stunning! Keep updating us on the plant growth!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks!! 
My family and I had a lot of fun finding those driftwood pieces at the lake, to me planing the scape for a tank is just as fun as buying the tanks inhabitants. :mrgreen:
Will do on the plant up dates.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

How can you tell if it is safe? I have a river nearby and might go on my own little journey xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

RainbowhLizzie said:


> How can you tell if it is safe? I have a river nearby and might go on my own little journey xD
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well what I did when I was picking up driftwood was just get any pieces that I liked and could tell had been in the water for a long time. When I got home I ended up boiling the pieces that I found and liked the most for probably eight hours total maybe a little more. You will need a fairly big pot, but any pieces you get for a ten gallon should fit in what you have. I boiled them till the water stopped turning so dark brown. 
Google "how to prepare driftwood you find for the aquarium" It was free, fun, and I got in my opinion better pieces, that would have cost a lot if I had bought them.
Post pics if you find good pieces!!! =)


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds fun! I can't wait to go find some!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

1-17-14

Here are some pics I took last night while sitting on the floor looking up at my tank :roll:




















*My Wisteria reaches all the way to the top of the tank in the back now.






*


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

How do you get the wisteria to grow like that?! Everything is so lush and gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

RainbowhLizzie said:


> How do you get the wisteria to grow like that?! Everything is so lush and gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I have to give full credit to my bulbs, I don't use any fertilizers or any special substrate. The two 23 Watt 6500K spiral bulbs just make the plants grow full. :-D


----------



## Hishifishy (Mar 13, 2013)

Loved the pictures! How's your sorority doing now?


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Hishifishy said:


> Loved the pictures! How's your sorority doing now?


Thank you Hishifishy. 
My sorority is doing great, I'm still enjoying it just as much as ever. I have a couple new mystery snails and I added a Bushy nose pleco just a few weeks ago, she has taken care of my algae problems.
Even though my tank has been set up for months now, its still not fully stocked and I plan to add at least two more female Betta fish as I find them that I really love.
I'll post some new pics soon, I plan to do a re-scape.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

I just read through your whole journal and I must say I am very impressed about your tank! When you added floating plants, did the spider plant last very long?


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

sponge1234 said:


> I just read through your whole journal and I must say I am very impressed about your tank! When you added floating plants, did the spider plant last very long?


Thank you!
Yes the spider plant lasted just fine, I had the roots in the water and plant above. I just took the plant out about two weeks ago to start it in a hanging basket. I now have Frog Bit as my floating plants.
All my Betta's are still doing great! I just added another female, she is a green crown tail! 
I'm so past due on pictures, but I'm planing to add Eco Complete next month and do a major re-scape. I'll post pics after that. :-D


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Okay!! I'm just a few days shy of having my sorority up and running for 5 months now! I was sure it's been longer than that, but no, just 5 months.

I have some new girls that I just got a couple weeks ago. Pet smart was having a 99 cent sale and I got 4 new girls, the white crown tail was 2.99
One of the 99 cent girls I got was a yellow Vail tail. I had a hard time getting her to start eating, it took me a week to get her to start taking even live food! She is doing great now, eating with the rest of the girls (all girls added after quarantining of course).
I now have 12 females. I haven't lost any girls in all the time I have had the tank set up. My oldest girls are very large now, with long fins and vivid colors. I think my tank almost looks like a saltwater tank because of how colorful my Betta girls are.:-D

*This is my scape right now







My new yellow girl







My new yellow girl with my new white crown tail







Big Red, she is still a beauty!







Lily







Dot and Big Blue









* If anyone reads my journal looking for tips on starting there own Betta sorority, I feed my girls lots of live food when available in the warmer months, with frozen and good quality Betta pellets also. I keep up with my water changes every two weeks and my tank is not overstocked.
I would recommend anyone giving a Betta sorority a try, I still enjoy my tank just as much as when I first set it up! 
My girls still nip at one another, but nothing serious, there are enough girls that aggression is very well spread out.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful new girls!


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

BettaLover1313 said:


> Beautiful new girls!


Thank you!


----------



## Hishifishy (Mar 13, 2013)

So gorgeous! I just set my first sorority up yesterday. I hope mine is as successful as yours is~


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

Hishifishy said:


> So gorgeous! I just set my first sorority up yesterday. I hope mine is as successful as yours is~


Awesome! Do you have a journal? I love to follow along Betta sorority journals!


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a girl who looks exactly identical to your yellow girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annyann (Oct 28, 2013)

RainbowhLizzie said:


> I have a girl who looks exactly identical to your yellow girl!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww cool! My yellow girl is really pretty, but she is not my smartest fish lol! She just swims back and forth and misses out on most of the food.:roll:


----------

